# Catch and Release...kinda



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Just got in off of the mower...about halfway around the yard looked over in the fence and saw a dead fawn hung up by its back leg....then it raised its head up...it was trying to hide. Got my wife and son and we snuck up on it with a blanket... threw it over its head and my son held it while I cut the fence with a pair of side cutters. The whole time that deer was bawling like you cannot believe. After it was free my son pointed it back towards the brushy area behind the house and off it went. Never even thought to film it...but the 3 of us all have that picture in our mind.

Earlier this a.m. I had seen a doe and a yearling running through the corn from behind my barn...might be the same family....hope they come back for him.

I feel good!

Rich


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Good job...We got triplets running aound our yard. See them every other day. They are cute but they need to stop munching my hostas. The day lillies are next.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I only have five acres and last year two deer were harvested on the property, I didn't see another deer for several months but they are back now three different does each with a couple fawns. Hostas have no chance at all I went to tall grasses.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

:!Awesome story! There bawling is a scary/eary sound......glad you guys could help and have that feeling!! Its a good one to have!!:!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Good job...We got triplets running aound our yard. See them every other day. They are cute but they need to stop munching my hostas. The day lillies are next.


:F Hey Snakecharmer, Did you say "Hasta La Vista, Baby!" to your Hostas? Payback for the LeBron wisecrack.... LOL


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

cool story man, good job!


----------



## fishingjohn (Jun 1, 2009)

Great story. I work at JCU and we have 2 fawns that have been on campus all spring and I have caught the doe coming back on campus at dusk to round them up


----------

